# Fha fur sale helsinki



## otterk (Dec 24, 2012)

I remember back in 1988 or 1989 carefully putting up 20 or so real nice raccoons and getting .25, .50, and .75 cents for them. After just averaging $32 for 100 **** a few years ago and now this. Wow - We are going to see a lot of road killed **** in the next few years.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Putin, oil $$$, tariffs, but what it really boils down to is way too many cheap ranch mink. Until ranch mink $$$ dip below levels of profitability, we are going to continue the problem with most wild fur. Spent the past several days with the auction catalogs from NAFA and FHA in front of me. The sale in Helsinki, definitely the new overall low. Most are betting on the fact that the sale at NAFA will be no different. Spoke with the fur sales manager at FHA in Northbay yesterday, to get his take. The ****, it's not a ? 0f $$, there is just no interest. They were offered $6 on the XXL-XXXl rats and pulled them. The very bottom was unsold. They want a $4 rat, or they buy low end mink. The Michigan fur business is **** and rats, so that's where we stand for the foreseeable future.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

No mention of wild mink in the report, so I asked. Don said they sold a bunch of males in the 7-10 range. FYI


----------



## otterk (Dec 24, 2012)

I agree with you 100% we are at a new low. I have only experienced something like this one other time. I am going to think positive and hope we see a recovery in 3-4 years. I have averaged 6-7 dollars on **** before and right now I am hoping it will be just that and not 2-3 dollars.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Just off the Trapperman site. I see that Terry Manley, NAFAs largest collector, says to plan on the fact that we will be going into next season with the majority of this years **** unsold. I would venture to say at the least, an inventory of a million.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

otterk said:


> I agree with you 100% we are at a new low. I have only experienced something like this one other time. I am going to think positive and hope we see a recovery in 3-4 years. I have averaged 6-7 dollars on **** before and right now I am hoping it will be just that and not 2-3 dollars.


Prices next season ?? Rats $3-4 **** ave. $3-5, $5-10 tops. Mink males 7-8, females 3-4. Reds the better end $20.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

furandhides said:


> Prices next season ?? Rats $3-4 **** ave. $3-5, $5-10 tops. Mink males 7-8, females 3-4. Reds the better end $20.


Going into the season with a million unsold **** that $3 to $5 ave sounds a little optimistic doesn't it??


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

micooner said:


> Going into the season with a million unsold **** that $3 to $5 ave sounds a little optimistic doesn't it??


 It very well might be. The speculators run out of hope at some point. I was getting a $4 ave. into my **** at the end of the season. And at this point in time, there is absolutely no place to go and no $$ in it. That's at a $10 top. I paid too much. Problem is that if you figure a buck to skin, and a few bucks to scrape and dry, you're about at the value of the item. Anything other than the fancy goods, for a period of time, might as well be now, could be and are essentially of no value. The heavy, silver sections will continue to at least sell. After awhile, and as goods get staler with age, at some point you just can't afford to keep them. That's the "fire sale". IF AND WHEN, etc..


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Might be a good year to select some nice ***** to get a coat made! Also a good time for new trappers to practice fleshing *****. Those knife holes won't hurt so bad on a 2 dollar ****.

Either way I will target ***** at the same rate as usual to keep my landowners happy. 5 years from now I still intend to be servicing the same property owners and maybe a few more.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Fur-minator said:


> Might be a good year to select some nice ***** to get a coat made! Also a good time for new trappers to practice fleshing *****. Those knife holes won't hurt so bad on a 2 dollar ****.
> 
> Either way I will target ***** at the same rate as usual to keep my landowners happy. 5 years from now I still intend to be servicing the same property owners and maybe a few more.


 You're a good man Mark. I knew you wouldn't quit on us. See you in St. Charles. Roger


----------

